# Which food to choose?



## Nobb (Mar 25, 2018)

So, I looked at a list of recommended cat foods for hedgehogs:

And the only cat food that i found on the list that is available in the stores near me are from Royal Canin brand.
I also saw this hedgehog food in the store (FullNutro hedgehog food), with similar values.

Nutritional values (link below)
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1P9xcCobgjo631rlMy8GL4uHhQSVPYzV4?usp=sharing

Which food is better?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I would go with the Royal Canin. The other food is very low in fat.


----------



## Nobb (Mar 25, 2018)

There's a Royal Canin indoor, and a Royal Canin Fit, which of these would be better? (nutritional values for both in the link) .


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The indoor has better fat and protein levels.


----------



## Nobb (Mar 25, 2018)

So I've been feeding my hedgehog Royal canin indoor for a while now. And my mom just told me that I could try ordering through Amazon.de if i want. So i went through the recommended cat foods list and found these:

https://www.amazon.de/petcurean-FRE...kmr0&keywords=Now+Fresh+Grain+Free+Senior+Cat

https://www.amazon.de/Merrick-Limited-Zutaten-Ern%C3%A4hrung-Potato/dp/B01ALL3S1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532085345&sr=8-1&keywords=Merrick+Limited+Ingredient

https://www.amazon.de/Taste-wild-Ge...rs=10621160031&ie=UTF8&qid=1532080858&sr=8-34

https://frommfamily.com/products/cat/gold/dry/kitten-gold/
(The nutritional values for this one wasn't on the amazon page)

Which of these foods would be the best?
Or are there better foods you can find on Amazon.de?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The second and fourth one are way to high in fat. The first one looks good. I can't find the nutritional information on the fourth one but that brand is usually to hig in protein.


----------



## Nobb (Mar 25, 2018)

Would it be ok or better to mix the first food (Now fresh grain free senior) with Royal canin indoor, or should i slowly get the hedgehog used to Now fresh and just feed it that only? I noticed that the protein on the Now Fresh was quite low compared to the royal canin.


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Nobb said:


> Would it be ok or better to mix the first food (Now fresh grain free senior) with Royal canin indoor, or should i slowly get the hedgehog used to Now fresh and just feed it that only? I noticed that the protein on the Now Fresh was quite low compared to the royal canin.


It's better to slowly introduce the new food to your hog before fully changing their diet.


----------



## Nobb (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry, maybe I didn't phrase my question very well, I know that I have to change the diet slowly, what I meant to ask was should i feed it a mix of both foods, so 50% Now fresh grain free senior (24% protein), and 50% Royal canin indoor (27% protein), or should i just feed 100% fresh grain free senior (24% protein) ?
I know royal canin isn't the best food so I'm trying to change its diet, but I'm also worried about the low protein of the Now fresh grain free senior, or does it being grain free change the protein somehow?
(I hope my question is more clear now)


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, you need to introduce one new food at a time, don't introduce the next new food until they are fully settled on the first new food (no more green poop). I had lots of issues when transitioning my boy from hedgie food to cat food and because he seemed to like it I started adding a mix of the different new foods and he then he wouldn't touch any of them! He still won't eat any hard cat food even now, a year on, but has grown to love it as a mushy wet mix thankfully! (a separate story!)  

I also feed the now fresh senior grain free formula (chicken & Turkey). The protein is 30% on my bag (I'm in Japan so may differ) but 30% is a fine amount, especially if using it in a mix (eventually) and be good to also supplement with insects for extra protein and other nutrients. I feed insects everyday. I also use blue buffalo and halo brands. Just depends on your hedgies needs what formulas are best I think.


----------



## JazzyPoo092 (Jul 21, 2018)

I gave Safia Rose an egg the other day and she has watery stool today is that normal or is she sick it just started but im really concerned for her


----------

